# Steelies



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

When is they gonna start running again?

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

There should be fish moving into the river today through spring with this big melt.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The rivers are blown out down in OHio but they have a ton of fish and big ones in them all winter. I am planing a trip down that way mid march to do some center pinning with my buddy Jim. He runs a guide service down there and has been having a great year. Number are down a little but the size has been up.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

BM came up around 5-6", water temp only around 34º...


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do u guys fish at the huroc park at all?

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk


----------



## deersmasher95 (Nov 5, 2008)

How bout the huroc park?

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Got one this am under two feet of ice on a tip up


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Pardon the Northwest report, you fellas south are probably a bit warmer...


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw one at Yates today


----------

